# NFS Client problem



## spag (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi

I have followed http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/han ... k-nfs.html manual on all machines on upgraded FreeBSD from 9.1 to 10.0 . One machine does not want to mount shares and I am getting this errors:


```
mount storage12:/usr/datamx12 /mnt
[tcp6] storage12:/usr/datamx12: RPCPROG_NFS: RPC: Port mapper failure - RPC: Unable to send
```


```
rpcinfo -s storage12
rpcinfo: can't contact rpcbind: : RPC: Unable to send; errno = Operation not permitted
```

Doing  a telnet on port 2049 gives answer OK. Port 111 on a server seems to be filtered (no answer). PF has the same rules. It works in local network area, localhost. Entries to hosts.allow also added. 

Maybe someone had similar problem or know how to investigate. Any help appreciated. 
Thanks,


----------



## estrabd (Jan 31, 2014)

For any machine from which I export NFS, I almost always go with FreeNAS these days. Dead simple.


----------

